# Colors change when I export a TIFF file to Jpeg



## APB (Nov 17, 2010)

Can someone please help me? I have been using Graphic Authority for templates and backgrounds, etc. which are all in TIFF format. I import them to Lightroom and work on them in Photoshop. The colors stay consistant between the two programs. The problem is when I Jpeg the final so that I can send it to a print lab, the colors change. It seems like the yellows change. Anyway, is anyone familiar with this issue? I am using LR 3 and CS5. Thanks.


----------



## harringg (Nov 17, 2010)

Do your File Settings&gt;Color Spaces match? This is located in the Export Dialog and can be set to sRGB, Adobe RBG, and ProPhoto RGB, or Other...

If you are editing in one and exporting in another that could cause it (I think).


----------



## APB (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. I will check it out and let you know.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 17, 2010)

What tool are you using to view the JPEGs? Is it color-managed?


----------



## APB (Nov 17, 2010)

I use Quicktime.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 17, 2010)

You use Quicktime to view JPEGs on Windows? That's a first for me... Anyone know if Quicktime on Windows is color managed?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 17, 2010)

[quote author=Mark Sirota link=topic=11627.msg78'53#msg78'53 date=129''27289]
You use Quicktime to view JPEGs on Windows? That's a first for me... Anyone know if Quicktime on Windows is color managed?
[/quote]

Mark,

My installed version 7.6.8 is not color managed.

Beat


----------



## APB (Nov 18, 2010)

Yup, it's Quicktime same version. Yes, my color spaces match. I am at a loss.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 18, 2010)

The problem is that you're viewing the files using a non-color-managed tool, and expecting it to look good. If a tool isn't color managed, it's unpredictable.

You can trust that when you send the file to the lab, it will look to them the same way it looks in Lightroom and PS, assuming it's a half-decent lab.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Nov 18, 2010)

[quote author=APB link=topic=11627.msg78'67#msg78'67 date=129''38829]
Yup, it's Quicktime same version. Yes, my color spaces match. I am at a loss.
[/quote]

Ann,

A very good and free picture viewer for Windows is IrfanView. I use it as my main viewer if outside of Adobe products. It is color managed, but you have to tell it to do so in preferences.

Beat


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 18, 2010)

I also like FastStone Image Viewer. I believe the program allows you to toggle color management on or off. Best of all, its easy to use and its portable. I always have a copy with me, either on a flash drive, laptop or netbook. Its like the pocket utility knife of photographic software.

--Ken


----------



## APB (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Beat. I downloaded it and like it but it still did not solve my problem. Here is a picture of the color difference after the jpeg.  The top one is the final output jpeg.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 18, 2010)

The other thing we didn't ask is how you're creating that JPEG. Can you explain your process for that, and perhaps post it so we can inspect it?


----------



## APB (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Mark: Thanks for your help with this. I went back to Photoshop with this and noticed that the view was set up in the "working CMYK" mode. When I changed it to the "monitor RGB" mode it gave it the color from the jpeg. I think that the files I'm using are set up for CMYK mode. Anyway, I'm a little over my head with understanding CMYK so what I am going to do is send 3 test prints out: 1) One in RGB mode and jpeg it; 2) The second I will change the mode to CMYK mode and jpeg from that; and 3) the third I will change the mode to CMYK mode and assign the profile. Then I will see what I get. I'll let you know. Thanks. Ann


----------



## Mark Sirota (Nov 18, 2010)

What printer are you using, and what do they want you to send them? If they're set up for CMYK, they probably need CMYK.


----------



## APB (Nov 18, 2010)

I just realized that the printer services that I use want RGB. So far what I have found is the colors of the backgrounds and templates that I am using with Graphic Authority are set up in CMYK viewing mode. I think I either have to place it in monitor RGB right away and use the color that the RGB is showing or figure how I can keep the CMYK and be able to convert that color to Jpeg. I have to research some more. This is new to me so it is hard to understand. I really love the colors that the CMYK view gives me so I will keep trying to figure it out.


----------



## APB (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Mark. Thanks for all of your input. I got the pictures back and you were right in the beginning. The lab processed them with the right colors that were showing in LR and PS. I'm still scratching my head about why it looks so different in the jpeg but I am glad that they are printing correctly. Thanks again and happy holidays. Ann


----------

